# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ προσωπικότητας βασισμένα στην τυπολογία κατά Jung

## Aphelia

Το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω ασχοληθεί με την τυπολογία προσωπικότητας βασισμένη στις θεωρίες του Jung. Με έχει βοηθήσει να ξεκαθαρίσω αρκετά πράγματα για το πως σκέφτομαι, πως αντιλαμβάνομαι τα πράγματα αλλά και να καταλάβω μερικές συμπεριφορές άλλων ανθρώπων όπως του αγοριού μου.

Μπορεί κάποιος να διαβάσει λίγο περισσότερο για την τυπολογία και τα τεστ αναγνώρισης μέσω των παρακάτω συνδέσμων (δυστυχώς είναι μόνο στα αγγλικά):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keirsey_Temperament_Sorter

Υπάρχει μεγάλη κριτική για την επιστημονική βάση και την αξιοπιστία της συγκεκριμένης τυπολογίας παρόλα αυτά είναι μεγάλο το πλήθος των ανθρώπων που την ασπάζεται και πιστεύει ότι είναι σωστή. Προσωπικά όπως είπα με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά να καταλάβω κάποιες πλευρές της προσωπικότητάς μου.

Τα επίσημα τεστ είναι επί πληρωμή, κυκλοφορούν όμως αρκετά ανεπίσημα στο internet δωρεάν.
Ένα από αυτά είναι: http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-types/

Εγώ ως καλύτερο θεωρώ το http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/assessment/survey.html
αλλά οι ερωτήσεις του είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να κατανοηθούν ακόμα και από αγγλόφωνους.

Ακόμα και τα επίσημα τεστ δίνουν ποσοστό επιτυχημένης αναγνώρισης 75%, οπότε δε μπορείς να βασιστείς μόνο στο τεστ για να αποφασίσεις για το ποιος τύπος προσωπικότητας πραγματικά σου ταιριάζει. Σου προσφέρουν όμως μια αρχική εκτίμηση και μια καθοδήγηση για ποιους τύπους να διαβάσεις μετά.

Εγώ π.χ. έχω κάνει πάνω από 10 τεστ και μόνο ένα με βγάζει τον τύπο της προσωπικότητας που πιστεύω ότι είμαι. Είμαι INFP και για να δει κάποιος την περιγραφή μπορεί απλά να γράψει αυτά τα γράμματα στο google και θα βρει ένα σωρό σελίδες.

----------


## Woman

Έκανα το τεστ στο πρώτο λινκ που έδωσες!!
Είμαι ISTJ - The \"Examiner\"
Μπορώ να πω ότι σε πολλά πράγματα συμφώνησα και σε άλλα διαφώνησα κάθετα με την ανάλυση. Βέβαια πολλές φορές, έχουμε διαφορετική εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας.. από αυτή που πραγματικά μπορεί να είναι..!

----------


## alexandros3

ISFP \"The Artist\".

Έχουμε καλλιτεχνική φλέβα πως να το κάνουμε :D

----------


## blDaizy

χε! χε! το έκανα το τεστ και μου βγήκε ISFP - The \"Artist\". Καλό ή κακό αυτό?

----------


## Aphelia

Ωραία, αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι τελικά θα βγουν με το γράμμα Ι εδώ πέρα και μήπως θα είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό.

----------


## Woman

> _Originally posted by Aphelia_
> Ωραία, αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι τελικά θα βγουν με το γράμμα Ι εδώ πέρα και μήπως θα είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό.


Τι εννοείς? τι σημαίνει το Ι??

----------


## Kleiw

Εκανα το 2ο και βγήκα INFP .

----------


## alexandros3

_Τι εννοείς? τι σημαίνει το Ι?? 


Introvert (εσωστρεφής) από ότι διάβασα

----------


## Sofia

πριν 3 χρονια ειχα κανει το τεστ αυτο...δεν περιμενα οτι θα το βρισκα πάλι μπροστά μου....

αν και δεν πολυπιστεύω στα τεστ, μ αρεσουν....βγηκα ISFP. θα προτιμουσα το ΙSTJ....ισως

----------


## Aphelia

> _Originally posted by blackdaizy_
> χε! χε! το έκανα το τεστ και μου βγήκε ISFP - The \"Artist\". Καλό ή κακό αυτό?


Ούτε καλό ούτε κακό. Το νόημα όπως γενικά σε όλα τα τεστ προσωπικότητας είναι να καταλάβουμε τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> _Τι εννοείς? τι σημαίνει το Ι?? 
> 
> 
> Introvert (εσωστρεφής) από ότι διάβασα


Ή όχι;

Πιο κάτω γράφει 

dominant: introverted sensing.

Ίσως ότι κρίνουμε το κόσμο μέσα μας κι έχουμε τον έξω λίγο πολύ γραμμένο γι\' αυτό είμαστε κυρίαρχοι;

(τι να φτουρίσει ο jung μπροστά μου :P )

edit
Χμφρ... ή μάλλον ίσως ούτε αυτό.
Dominant μπορεί να αναφέρεται στο κυρίαρχο χαρακτηριστικό. Who knows.

----------


## blDaizy

> _Originally posted by Aphelia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by blackdaizy_
> χε! χε! το έκανα το τεστ και μου βγήκε ISFP - The \"Artist\". Καλό ή κακό αυτό?
> 
> 
> Ούτε καλό ούτε κακό. Το νόημα όπως γενικά σε όλα τα τεστ προσωπικότητας είναι να καταλάβουμε τον εαυτό μας.


χμμμ! ok thanks!

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> πριν 3 χρονια ειχα κανει το τεστ αυτο...δεν περιμενα οτι θα το βρισκα πάλι μπροστά μου....
> 
> αν και δεν πολυπιστεύω στα τεστ, μ αρεσουν....βγηκα ISFP. θα προτιμουσα το ΙSTJ....ισως


The Duty Fulfiller?

Tres banal!

----------


## blDaizy

ISFP - The \"Artist\" 
ISFPs are artistic, creative, loyal and sensitive. They have a keen appreciation for beauty because of their highly developed senses. They are easy to get along with and live in the \"here and now\". ISFPs are adaptable, caring, independent and like to contribute to the well-being of others. They are typically hard to get to know.

----------


## Aphelia

Είναι κάπως πολύπλοκο να τα εξηγήσω όλα και δύσκολο να βρω τις κατάλληλες λέξεις.

Καταρχήν να πω ότι σύμφωνα με τους συνδυασμούς των στοιχείων προσωπικότητας βγαίνουν 16 τύποι. 

Έχουμε 4 είδη στοιχείων προσωπικότητας με 2 σχετικά αντίθετα στοιχεία σε κάθε είδος. 
1) Μπορεί να είναι κάποιος περισσότερο εσωστρεφής ή περισσότερο εξωστρεφής . Απόλυτα φυσικά δε μπορεί να είναι κανένας μπορούμε όμως να δούμε την προτίμηση ή την κατεύθυνση. Άρα το πρώτο γράμμα θα είναι είτε I=Introverted (εσωστρεφής) είτε E=Extraverted (εξωστρεφής). Αυτή η εσωστρέφεια ή εξωστρέφεια σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία πίσω από τα τεστ δεν αντικατοπτρίζει μόνο την κοινωνικότητά μας αλλά και πως δρούμε. Ας πούμε ότι οι εσωστρεφής κοιτάνε περισσότερο προς τα μέσα και οι εξωστρεφής περισσότερο προς τα έξω και αντίστοιχα λαμβάνουν μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση. (αν τα λέω σωστά)

2) Το δεύτερο γράμμα θα είναι είτε Ν είτε S. N για Intuition και S για Sensing. Στα ελληνικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι Intuition είναι διαίσθηση αλλά Sensing δε ξέρω αν υπάρχει μία λέξη αλλά ας πούμε ότι περιγράφει την αντίληψη με τις 5 αισθήσεις. Επιγραμματικά και πολύ πρόχειρα θα μπορούσα να πω ότι αυτός που είναι πιο διαισθητικός κοιτάει περισσότερο στο μέλλον και φαντάζεται διάφορα για αυτό ενώ αυτός που αντιλαμβάνεται με τις 5 αισθήσεις ζει το εδώ και τώρα.

3) Το τρίτο γράμμα μπορεί να είναι είτε T είτε F. Τ για Thinking (πιο λογικός) F για Feeling (πιο συναισθηματικός). Αυτό αφορά περισσότερο το πως λαμβάνουμε αποφάσεις, βασιζόμαστε περισσότερο στη λογική ή στο συναίσθημα.

4)Και τέλος έχουμε J ή P. J=Judging και P=Perception. Αυτό το στοιχείο είναι το πιο δύσκολο να το περιγράψω, εγώ αμφιταλαντεύτηκα πολύ για τη σημασία του. Ας πούμε ότι αυτοί που έχουν προτίμηση P κρατάνε τις αποφάσεις ανοιχτές μήπως προκύψει κάτι άλλο που θα τους αλλάξει γνώμη ενώ αυτοί με προτίμηση J έχουν την τάση να κλείνουν τα πράγματα.

Τα περιέγραψα πολύ επιγραμματικά και είναι και άλλα πάρα πολλά που θα έπρεπε κάποιος να διαβάσει για να καταλάβει τη σημασία όλων αυτών.

Αυτά που ανέφερε ο Αλέξανδρος περί Introverted Sensing ως κυρίαρχη λειτουργία θα τα περιγράψω αργότερα.

----------


## imagine

ESFP- The \"Entertainer\"

----------


## blDaizy

Πάντως εμένα με κάλυψες!!! πράγματι το τεστ έχει και την αλήθεια του! thanks!

----------


## alexandros3

Ευχαριστούμε Aphelia για τις εξηγήσεις

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Aphelia_
> 
> Αυτά που ανέφερε ο Αλέξανδρος περί Introverted Sensing ως κυρίαρχη λειτουργία θα τα περιγράψω αργότερα.


εχει να κανει με αναστροφη?

----------


## Helena

INTJ - The \"Strategist xmmm

----------


## Aphelia

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Aphelia_
> 
> Αυτά που ανέφερε ο Αλέξανδρος περί Introverted Sensing ως κυρίαρχη λειτουργία θα τα περιγράψω αργότερα.
> 
> ...


Όχι δε πάει έτσι.

Θα προσπαθήσω να το εξηγήσω όσο πιο απλά και κατανοητά μπορώ. (η ανάλυση περιγράφεται στο άρθρο της wikipedia αλλά έκανα πολύ καιρό να καταλάβω τι εννοούν)

Όλα τα παρακάτω βασίζονται στη θεωρία που αναπτύχθηκε από τις Mayer και Briggs και παρόλο που διατείνονται ότι έτσι είναι εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις. 

1) Θεωρούν λοιπόν ότι υπάρχουν 2 ζευγάρια ψυχολογικών λειτουργιών: το ένα ζευγάρι είναι οι λειτουργίες Αντίληψης (πως αντιλαμβανόμαστε τον κόσμο) και το άλλο ζευγάρι είναι της Κρίσης (πως παίρνουμε αποφάσεις). 
Το πρώτο ζευγάρι της Αντίληψης περιλαμβάνει την προτίμηση να βλέπουμε το κόσμο μέσω της διαίσθησης (Intuition) και την προτίμηση να βλέπουμε τον κόσμο μέσω των 5 αισθήσεων (Sensing). Οι δύο έννοιες όπως βλέπεται είναι αντίθετες. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Όχι φυσικά ότι αυτός που είναι διαισθητικός δε βλέπει απολύτως τίποτα από αυτό που συμβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά ότι έχει για αυτόν λιγότερη σημασία.
Το δεύτερο ζευγάρι της Κρίσης περιλαμβάνει την προτίμηση να παίρνουμε αποφάσεις που βασίζονται στη λογική (Thinking) και την προτίμηση να παίρνουμε αποφάσεις που βασίζονται στο συναίσθημα (Feeling). Αντίστοιχα και εδώ οι έννοιες είναι κάπως αντίθετες και δείχνουν που βασίζεται περισσότερο κάποιος για να παίρνει αποφάσεις.

2) Σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία οι άνθρωποι χρησιμοποιούν όλες τις 4 λειτουργίες αλλά σε διαφορετικό βαθμό. Κάποιες από αυτές τις λειτουργίες θα είναι η κυρίαρχη που ο άνθρωπος χρησιμοποιεί πιο συνειδητά και νιώθοντας μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά και η βοηθητική αυτής που τη συμπληρώνει. Αν κάποιος άνθρωπος ως κυρίαρχη λειτουργία έχει τη διαίσθηση (Intuition) τότε η βοηθητική θα είναι μία από τις δύο λειτουργίες που σχετίζονται με το πως παίρνει αποφάσεις είτε με τη λογική (Thinking) είτε με το συναίσθημα (Feeling). Δηλαδή η κυρίαρχη και βοηθητική λειτουργία αποτελούν μαζί την ενότητα που δείχνει πως ο άνθρωπος αντιλαμβάνεται τον κόσμο και παίρνει αποφάσεις. Μπορεί επίσης κυρίαρχη να είναι η λειτουργία βάσει της οποίας παίρνουμε αποφάσεις και τότε βοηθητική θα είναι η προτίμηση που έχουμε για το πως αντιλαμβανόμαστε τον κόσμο. Τα ζεύγη της κυρίαρχης και βοηθητικής λειτουργίας είναι δηλαδή ST, TS, SF, FS, NT, NF, FT, FN (το Ν χρησιμοποιείται ως σύμβολο για το Intuition). Αυτός που έχει π.χ. TS σημαίνει ότι ως κυρίαρχη λειτουργία έχει τον τρόπο απόφασης που βασίζεται στη λογική και ως βοηθητική λειτουργία το ότι αντιλαμβάνεται τον κόσμο με τις 5 αισθήσεις. 
Είπαμε όμως ότι οι άνθρωποι χρησιμοποιούν όλες τις λειτουργίες αλλά σε διαφορετικό βαθμό. Η τέταρτη λειτουργία που χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος και έχει τη λιγότερη σημασία για αυτόν θα είναι το αντίθετο της πρώτης (επειδή η πρώτη είναι η πιο δυνατή αφήνει λιγότερο περιθώριο για να εκδηλώνεται το αντίθετό της), άρα η τρίτη λειτουργία θα είναι το αντίθετο της δεύτερης. Δηλαδή αν κάποιος έχει ως κυρίαρχη λειτουργία το Intuition και βοηθητική το Thinking τότε ως τρίτη λειτουργία θα έχει το Feeling και τέταρτη το Sensing. 

3) Ποια όμως θα είναι η κυρίαρχη και ποια η βοηθητική; Αυτό λοιπόν εξαρτάται από τις άλλες 2 διαστάσεις που δεν έχω αναφέρει ως τώρα. 
Η τέταρτη διάσταση είναι αυτή που δείχνει τι χρησιμοποιούμε όταν σχετιζόμαστε με τον εξωτερικό κόσμο (Lifestyle). Οι δύο αυτές προτιμήσεις έχουν τα ονόματα των δύο προηγούμενων ζευγαριών που ανέφερα. Η μία προτίμηση λοιπόν ονομάζεται Judging (Κρίση) και δείχνει ότι όταν συναναστρεφόμαστε με τον εξωτερικό κόσμο εμείς χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο τη λειτουργία που αφορά τον τρόπο που παίρνουμε αποφάσεις. Η άλλη ονομάζεται Perceiving (Αντίληψη) και δείχνει ότι όταν συναναστρεφόμαστε με τον εξωτερικό κόσμο χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο τη λειτουργία που αφορά τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβανόμαστε τα πράγματα. Κάποιος λοιπόν που είναι NTJ, επειδή στον εξωτερικό κόσμο δείχνει περισσότερο τη λειτουργία που έχει σχέση με την Κρίση (Judging) για αυτό οι γύρω του θα τον αντιλαμβάνονται ως περισσότερο λογικό (Τ=Thinking). Ενώ αυτός που είναι NTP επειδή αυτό που δείχνει περισσότερο στον κόσμο είναι το πως αντιλαμβάνεται τα πράγματα ο κόσμος θα τον θεωρεί περισσότερο θεωρητικό, με αφηρημένη σκέψη (Ν=Intuition).
Όμως περιμένετε, ακόμα δεν έχουμε βγάλει συμπέρασμα για το ποια είναι η κυρίαρχη λειτουργία και ποια η βοηθητική μέσα στην προσωπικότητα ενός ανθρώπου. Γιατί; Μα γιατί για έναν εσωστρεφή θα έχει λιγότερο σημασία το πως συναναστρέφεται τον κόσμο και για έναν εξωστρεφή περισσότερη. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι για κάποιον που είναι εξωστρεφής η κυρίαρχη λειτουργία είναι αυτό που υποδηλώνει η τέταρτη διάσταση του Lifestyle, δηλαδή είτε η λειτουργία της Κρίσης (Judging) είτε η λειτουργία της Αντίληψης (Perceiving), ενώ για έναν εσωστρεφή η τέταρτη διάσταση μας δείχνει την βοηθητική λειτουργία. 
Παράδειγμα:
α) ENTJ
Κυρίαρχη λειτουργία: Thinking
Βοηθητική λειτουργία: Intuition

β) INTJ
Κυρίαρχη λειτουργία: Intuition
Βοηθητική λειτουργία: Thinking

γ) ENTP
Κυρίαρχη λειτουργία: Intuition
Βοηθητική λειτουργία: Thinking

δ) INTP
Κυρίαρχη λειτουργία: Thinking
Βοηθητική λειτουργία: Intuition

Έτσι μπορούμε να καθορίσουμε και τη σειρά και των υπόλοιπων λειτουργιών. Αφού λοιπόν είπαμε ότι η τέταρτη σε σημασία λειτουργία θα είναι η αντίθετη της κυρίαρχης τότε για τον:
ENTJ
Κυρίαρχη: Thinking
Βοηθητική:Intuition
Τρίτη: Sensing
Κατώτερη: Feeling

Θα συνεχίσω σε επόμενο post...

----------


## Aphelia

4) Όμως η εσωστρέφεια ή εξωστρέφεια δεν επηρεάζουν μόνο την ιεράρχηση των λειτουργιών αλλά και την εκδήλωσή τους συγχρόνως. Προσέξατε ότι ο ENTJ και ο INTP έχουν την ίδια ιεράρχηση στις λειτουργίες τους; Οι προσωπικότητές τους όμως είναι τελείως διαφορετικές. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερο άλλη λειτουργία εξωτερικά προς τον κόσμο. Έτσι για τον ENTJ η κυρίαρχη λειτουργία είναι το Extraverted Thinking και βοηθητική το Introverted Intuition ενώ για τον INTP κυρίαρχη είναι το Introverted Thinking και βοηθητική το Extraverted Intuition. (παρεπιμπτόντως στα αγγλικά η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι extroverted αλλά η θεωρία των Mayer-Briggs χρησιμοποιεί ως όρο το extraverted)

To γιατί η βοηθητική λειτουργία πρέπει να είναι αντίθετη σε εσωστρέφεια δεν έχω βρει εξήγηση μέχρι στιγμής στη θεωρία φαντάζομαι όμως ότι έχει να κάνει με την ισορροπία του μέσα και του έξω. Μάλιστα αυτή η αντιστροφή συνεχίζεται και στις υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες, δηλαδή ο ENTJ έχει:
Κυρίαρχη: Extraverted Thinking
Βοηθητική: Introverted Intuition
Τρίτη: Extraverted Sensation
Κατώτερη: Introverted Feeling

Ενώ ο INTP έχει:
Κυρίαρχη: Introverted Thinking
Βοηθητική: Extraverted Intuition
Τρίτη: Introverted Sensation
Κατώτερη: Extraverted Feeling


5) Τι σημασία έχει όλο αυτό; Στο ότι μια λειτουργία έχει άλλα χαρακτηριστικά ανάλογα αν είναι εσωστρεφής ή εξωστρεφής.

Παράδειγμα:

Extrraverted Feeling: Νιώθουμε υπεύθυνοι για τις επιθυμίες και ανάγκες των άλλων και συγχρονιζόμαστε με αυτές σε σημείο που δε μπορούμε να ξεχωρίσουμε ποιες είναι οι δικές μας.

Introverted Feeling: Είναι σαν ένα εσωτερικό φίλτρο πληροφοριών που μας βοηθάει να ξεχωρίσουμε τι αξίζει να πιστέψουμε, τι θέλουμε. Μπορούμε να αντιληφθούμε τις λεπτές αποχρώσεις των συναισθημάτων που εκδηλώνουν οι άλλοι, αν υποκρίνονται ή αν είναι καλοί κατά βάθος.

Εκεί στηρίζεται η θεωρία για να περιγράψει το σύνολο μιας προσωπικότητας, στην ιεράρχηση των εσωστρεφών ή εξωστρεφών λειτουργιών.


6) Όμως τα τεστ δε μετράνε πως πραγματικά χρησιμοποιούμε τις λειτουργίες αυτές. Αυτό που κάνουν είναι ότι ζυγίζουν τα 4 ζευγάρια προτιμήσεων, δηλαδή κάποιος ας πούμε είναι περισσότερο E από Ι, περισσότερο Ν από S, περισσότερο T από F και περισσότερο J από P. Μας βγάζουν ένα αποτέλεσμα, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ENTJ και μετά στην περιγραφή μας δηλώνουν ότι σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος έχει αυτή την ιεράρχηση στις λειτουργίες. 

Το μοναδικό τεστ που κάνει το αντίθετο,δηλαδή να μετράει την προτίμηση κατευθείαν στις λειτουργίες και μετά βάσει της ιεράρχησης που ισχύει για σένα έχεις έναν συγκεκριμένο τύπο είναι το δεύτερο τεστ που έδωσα: http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/assessment/survey.html

Αλλά όπως δηλώνει είναι σε πειραματικό επίπεδο και δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ζυγίζει με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο τις αναλογίες, ενώ είναι και δυσκολονόητο για τους περισσότερους. 

Υπάρχει άλλη μία κριτική για τα τεστ γενικώς. Ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά μια ερώτηση ή ακόμα και ότι οι ερωτήσεις δεν είναι οι κατάλληλες για να μετρήσουν αυτό που είχαν σκοπό εξαρχής να διερευνήσουν.

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους αναφέρεται ότι τα τεστ είναι ενδεικτικά και ότι για να ανακαλύψει κάποιος τον πραγματικό τύπο προσωπικότητας πρέπει να διαβάσει τις περιγραφές και να αποφασίσει ο ίδιος.

----------


## carrie

ISFJ - The Defender. γκουχ

----------


## carrie

πολυ μερικο και ατελεσ και ελλεπεσ και προβληματικο παντως αυτο το ερωτηματολογιο και τα συμπερασματα του!

----------


## Aphelia

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> πολυ μερικο και ατελεσ και ελλεπεσ και προβληματικο παντως αυτο το ερωτηματολογιο και τα συμπερασματα του!


Γιατί το λες αυτό; Ποιο από τα δύο ερωτηματολόγια έκανες; Το πρώτο μου φάνηκε κι εμένα πολύ επαναλαμβανόμενο και περιοριστικό. Εξ\' άλλου όπως είπα στα τεστ εγώ βγαίνω συστηματικά άλλος τύπος.
Ποια συμπεράσματα διάβασες; 

Όπως ανέφερα για να δείτε την περιγραφή του τύπου καλό είναι να το θέσετε στο google. Παρ\' \'όλα αυτά το πρώτο τεστ δίνει μια συλλογή από δημοφιλείς περιγραφές αλλά δίνει μόνο ένα απόσπασμα, ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι πρέπει να πατήσετε στα link που δίνει μετά από κάθε απόσπασμα για να δείτε ολόκληρη την περιγραφή στα αρχικά site.

----------


## carrie

το θεμα δεν ειναι μονό οι ελλειψεις του ερωτηματολογιου καθαυτες, αλλά το ότι καθενας μπορει να τις εκλαβει πολυ διαφορετικα, αναλογα, με τον τροπο που σκεφτεται, το iq του, ακόμα και το πως αισθανεται τη συγκεκριμενη στιγμη, γιατι ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει και αλλάζει και ο τύπος του, το λεει και το site!Μπορεις λοιπόν να πέσεις σε πολλών ειδών παγίδες: να απαντησεις υποκειμενικα, να απαντήσεισ σύμφωνα με το πώς θα ήθελες να είσαι η πω΄ς νομίζεις ότι εισαι, αν δεν έχεις μέγαλο βαθμό αυτογνωσιας, μπορεις να απαντησεις συμφωνα με το πως νομιζεις οτι είσαι με βάση τι σου λένε οι άλλοι ότι εισαι ή πως νομίζεις ότι σε βλέπουν, το πως νομιζεις ότι ειναι ο μ.ο. και να τοποθετησεις ανάλογα τον εαυτο σου, η με τα δικα σου μετρα και σταθμα. Δηλαδη εγω μπορει να με θεωρω πολυ κοινωνικη, αλλα σε συγκριση με τον μ.ο. να μη ειμαι τοσο, και οι άλλοι να με θεωρούν αντικοινωνικη! με τι κριτηριο να απαντησω?γιατι μπορεί να φαινεται ακόμα και χαζό το να μην μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει αληθινα για τον εαυτο του στις ερωτησεις, αλλά πόσο μπορεί να αυταπατάται ή να μην ειναι aware για λανθασμένες μορφές σκέψης?να νομιζει δηλαδή ότι απαντάει σωστα, αλλά να απντάει με βάση τι του λέει η μαμα του γιατι το έχει βάκλει στο ασυνείδητό του, κι ας είναι λάθος!λαμβάνεται ως σωστή απόφαση αυτη? στην ερωτηση αν εισαι ανοιχτος, εγω ειμαι παρα πολυ ανοιχτη στους πολυ γνωστους, αρκετα ανοιχτη στουσ γνωστουσ και απομακρη στουσ αγνωστουσ η αυτους που δε συμπαθω.ε, πες μου τωρα τι να απαντησω.προσπαθωντας να βγαλω ακρη στο πως απανταω και πως κρινομαι, ώστε να ειμαι όσο το δυνατόν κοντα στον εαυτο μου με τις απαντησεις μου, την πρωτη φορα βγηκα dreamer, τη δευτερη defender,την τριτη κατι αλλο που δε θυμαμαι, την τεταρτη architect και τισ τελευταιες 4 φορες, προσπαθωντας να βρω εναν συγκεκριμενο τροπο να απανταω ωστε να ειναι οσο το δυνατο κοντα στην αληθεια οπως μπορω να την εκλαβω εγω, αλλα και το τεστ, βγηκα mastermind, κι ολα αυτα επιδη τα ποσοστα μοθ ειχαν πολυ μικρεσ αποκλισεισ 51-49, 52-48, και οχι 70-30. ε λοιπόν, καταλήγω στο συμπερασμα ότι θα πρέπει να είναι κανείς mastermind για να καταφέρει να πάρει ένα αποτέλεσμα κοντά στην αλήθεια, η να έχει όντως υπερβολικα τα οποια χαρακτηριστικα, ώστε να υπαρχει μεγάλη απόκλιση στα ποσοστα και να ειναι κάπως ασφαλές το αποτέλεσμα.
οι ερωτησεις επισης σηκωνουν διαφορες ερμηνειες, οπως και διαφορες απαντησεις. Πως εννοεί ο καθένας το σουρεάλ?το αφηρημένο?το τακτικο?δυστυχως, δεν εχουμε καταπιει όλοι λέξικο, και αυτυχως, δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι τα ίδια πράγματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

----------


## Aphelia

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να εκλάβει τις ερωτήσεις αρκετά υποκειμενικά. Αλλά όπως ανέφερα το νόημα του τεστ δεν είναι να δεχτείς το αποτέλεσμά του de facto αλλά να σε καθοδηγήσει στο τι να ψάξεις. Υποτίθεται ότι το τεστ προσπαθεί να ξεκαθαρίσει τις προτιμήσεις σου ανάμεσα στις κατηγορίες, υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι που συστηματικά σκοράρουν μεταξύ 45-55% και το τεστ τότε δε μπορεί να δείξει σαφή προτίμηση. Υπάρχουν άλλοι όμως που σκοράρουν 90-100%. Υπάρχει ακόμα η περίπτωση όπως η δικιά μου που σκοράρω υψηλά στο Thinking αλλά εγώ θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο δυνατό το Feeling. 

Δεν έχω αναφέρει πως ξεκίνησε η ενασχόλησή μου με την τυπολογία. Έκανα ένα τεστ που κάποιος άλλος από εδώ πέρα είχε προτείνει. Το site αυτό είχε και άλλα τεστ και είπα να δοκιμάσω ένα από αυτά. Μου βγάζει λοιπόν αποτέλεσμα INTJ αλλά χωρίς να δίνει περιγραφή για το τι σημαίνει αυτό απλά είχε ένα link στο κάτω μέρος που έλεγε \"αν σας ενδιαφέρει να μάθετε περισσότερο για αυτόν τον τύπο πατήστε εδώ\". Το πάτησα και με βγάζει στο google με δοσμένη λέξη INTJ. Μπήκα στο πρώτο αποτέλεσμα και έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό. 
Ο τύπος αυτός δεν είχε καμία σχέση με εμένα αλλά περιέγραφε επακριβώς το αγόρι μου. Στη δεύτερη παραγραφο δεν κρατήθηκα άλλο και πήρα το αγόρι μου τηλέφωνο για να του το διαβάσω όπου κι αυτός εξεπλάγην με την ακρίβεια της περιγραφής. Το θέμα είναι ότι δε θα πίστευα ποτέ ότι υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος τύπος που περιγράφει το αγόρι μου, στα μάτια μου φαίνεται τελείως διαφορετικός από άλλους ανθρώπους. Διάβασα αργότερα ότι ο τύπος του συναντάται στο 1-2% του πληθυσμού και δε μου κάνει εντύπωση. Παρεμπιπτόντως το αγόρι μου δεν έκανε ποτέ κάποιο τεστ, ήταν τόσο προφανές ότι ήταν αυτός ο τύπος του λες και αυτός που έγραψε την περιγραφή τον είχε μελετήσει για κάποια χρόνια και μετά το έγραψε.

Εμένα πάλι μου πήρε αρκετό καιρό να αποφασίσω ποιος τύπος με περιγράφει καλύτερα. Ήμουν απολύτως σίγουρη για το N και αρκετά σίγουρη για το Ι και μετά από λίγο κατάφερα να ξεκαθαρίσω τι σημαίνει το J/P οπότε κατέληξα ότι είμαι P. Στο Τ/F απλά αποφάσισα ότι μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα το F αν και είμαι συγρόνως και T.

Τι νόημα έχει όλο αυτό; Άλλος ένας τρόπος για μένα να καταλάβω πως λειτουργώ και πως λειτουργούν οι άλλοι γύρω μου. Βοήθησε αρκετά στη σχέση μου να ξεκαθαρίσουμε που οφείλονται τα προβλήματά επικοινωνίας μας και από την άλλη ποια είναι τα σημεία που μας ενώνουν. Και επειδή με βοήθησε εμένα αρκετά θέλησα να το μοιραστώ και με άλλους.

----------

